

Hacking the grid in preparation for war? - jpwagner
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=security&articleId=9131275&taxonomyId=17&intsrc=kc_top

======
stcredzero
Why are these things on a public net in the first place? (Other than the
detail that it's probably cheaper to do it that way.) The control systems of
vital infrastructure should be on their own network, with authentication
through public key cryptography.

~~~
jf
This is a great point.

The California Department of Justice has a huge private network (On RFC 1918
space) that police stations and other government agencies must use to connect
to the databases that the CA DOJ provides.

------
adammarkey
Preparing for war? Sound like FUD to me.

Being prepared in the event a war happens is more likely.

~~~
olefoo
Putting in place the tools to disable infrastructure is an act of war, so is
reconnaissance. It may not be an overt action, but it is a real and
quantifiable threat.

Of course most of the SCADA systems out there are pretty much hopeless if they
are connected to the internet at all.

